# GD has returned :(



## kat132

so here i am 6 weeks after giving birth to my 3rd boy who is absolutely gorgeous and i am head over hills in love with him BUT

There was 2 other women due the same time as me both had 2 boys previously and both of them had a girl and i feel a little bitter to be honest. there was also 3 others due the same time as me and they all got their desired gender! I keep asking why i didnt get my girl and if i will ever get over the fact that i will never have a daughter. My 3rd was my last as i couldnt actually afford another child and dont have the space etc. 

I was doing ok until i heard about the other 2 women having their girls and now i feel crap again :( Dont get me wrong i would never change my 3rd boy for the world ( he really is super cute) but i am worried i will never feel completely happy with not having a daughter. Do you think it will eventually go away?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh comparison is the worst! I'm so sorry. I don't know if it will ever go away... I think for a lot of moms with all the same gender they always wonder what it would be like to parent the other gender. But it doesn't mean you'll love your boys any less. I hope it does go away as you get back into the routine of raising your boys.

(And One day you may have daughter's in law, not the same as raising a girl but I can tell you that forging a good and loving relationship with your DIL's is something to look forward to and aspire to, as I have a wonderful MIL whom I love!!)


----------

